# Some asked for it, some said I forgot and some have no clue what the did!



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, I have not went on a run in a while and since I have been provocked.....here we go!!! all go out tomorrow, no way I would even try to send out today!





0103 8555 7493 4316 8488

0103 8555 7494 1677 3618

0103 8555 7494 3721 5296


and one with out...












BWAHAHAHAHAHA






oh and more to come....










Shawn


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Ok, I have not went on a run in a while and since I have been provocked.....here we go!!! all go out tomorrow, no way I would even try to send out today!
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 4316 8488
> 
> ...


go get em shawn! :gn:gn


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW...that's one big box in there cuz..


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Oohh!! Send someone a car - NICE!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Shawn's all bark. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

darn it u forgot to put addresses on them....:r


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I sure am glad I haven't done anything to provoke you Shawn...

hopefully i won't see any of those


I think the big one is full of lingerie per #2s sig request :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Savvy said:


> I think the big one is full of lingerie per #2s sig request :r


It being Jordan.. HK lingerie of course! :r


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy Crapola Batman!! somebodies gonna get knock the F out!!! :r :r
WTG Shawn! :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh No... Is Toto in that box?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmmmm someone has let the kitten out of the cage it seems...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to fling 'em, brother. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Dang, Shawn! You bomb like I play poker. When you get tired of being pushed around, you just go ALL IN! Give 'em hell!:gn


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

jquirit said:


> It being Jordan *#2*.. HK lingerie of course! :r


You mean these?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

:ss I hope you can find the post office faster than you can find SidePockets in Bonner Springs..:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Boy its funny how I start back throwin lil grenades around and a couple ppl (who are already on a list) want to poke fun.....its all fun till someone looses an eye....




Shawn


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Boy its funny how I start back throwin lil grenades around and a couple ppl (who are already on a list) want to poke fun.....its all fun till someone looses an eye....
> 
> Shawn


Am I on one of your said lists?

:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Savvy said:


> Am I on one of your said lists?
> 
> :tu


Could be.....I am more detailed that Santa..he has 2 list..I have a couple more.....

Shawn


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Bits all fun till someone looses an eye....


Then it's a new game: find the eyeball.:chk


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

What's in the middle box...you finally getting around to sending Zack's sheep back? 

BTW, You can't bomb me...I'm a CIGAR smoker!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Boy its funny how I start back throwin lil grenades around and a couple ppl (who are already on a list) want to poke fun.....its all fun till someone looses an eye....


... then it's fun and games you can't see very well.

:mn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Boy its funny how I start back throwin lil grenades around and a couple ppl (who are already on a list) want to poke fun.....its all fun till someone looses an eye....
> Shawn


You might be slower than Old Sailor.

:ss

Al


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JaKaAch said:


> :ss I hope you can find the post office faster than you can find SidePockets in Bonner Springs..:r


:r :tpd:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

There wasn't a problem finding it..there was a problem finding the way home...geez if ya gonna pick on me get it right....LOL







Well I shipped almost 12 lbs out..some will land this week and some might land a lil later.....good luck...




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> You might be slower than Old Sailor.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Al


actually its not me being slow..its me forgetting...LOL

Shawn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> actually its not me being slow..its me forgetting...LOL
> 
> Shawn


Great job Shawn!!!
Just a little fun at your expense.

Al


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

jquirit said:


> ... then it's fun and games you can't see very well.
> 
> :mn


MARCO? ... MARCO? ...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> There wasn't a problem finding it..there was a problem finding the way home...geez if ya gonna pick on me get it right....LOL
> 
> Well I shipped almost 12 lbs out..some will land this week and some might land a lil later.....good luck...
> 
> Shawn


Well, at least you didn't forget to pay for the coffee and have to find your way back!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

shaggy said:


> darn it u forgot to put addresses on them....:r


What? Mail doesn't get to you addressed Shaggy's Igloo? Drat!


----------

